# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Каков взгляд Вед на обрезание?

## Валентин Шеховцов

Как воспринимать текст в Ветхом Завете где Бог заключает договор с Авраамом?
Мусульмане довольно долго живут в Индии так наверное среди брахманов  уже сформировалось чёткое отношение и разъяснение этого обряда?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Это не совсем корректная постановка вопроса. Сначала ответ нужно получить от той традиции, в которой этот обряд принят. Потом можно давать какие-то комментарии или высказывать отношение с позиции другой традиции. Иначе это подобно вопросу о том, как христиане или мусульмане относятся к реинакрнации или ритуалу пуджи. Этот ритуал объясняют Веды. 
Если мы будем давать комментарии по поводу какого-то явления или поведения человека, не спросив сначала самого человека, почему он так себя ведет или необычно одеватеся, то это порождает социальные мифы, которые потом начинают жить своей самостоятельной жизнью, подменяя реальный смысл. Например, если обычные люди видят преданных на улице в дхоти и сари, с тилкакми и т.д., то у них сразу появляются свои комментарии, основанные на чувственных впечатлениях, а не на знании. В их восприятии преданные завернуты в простыни и на носу у них яичный желток. Но если сначала дать слово преданному и попросить его объяснить, почему он так выглядит, то он даст четкое и разумное объяснение. Тогда восприятие людей может измениться в позитивную сторону. По меньшей мере они поймут, что у всякой внешней странности есть какое-то рациональное объяснение.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Как воспринимать текст в Ветхом Завете где Бог заключает договор с Авраамом?
> Мусульмане довольно долго живут в Индии так наверное среди брахманов  уже сформировалось чёткое отношение и разъяснение этого обряда?


Скорее к этой традиции  в Индии есть отношение просто как к составляющей авраамической традиции - иудеи и мусульмане обрезание делают, христиане не делают...

Т.е. те кто в Индии становятся мусульманами и иудеями следуют этому как составляющей авраамической традиции, те кто являются последователями индуизма, буддизма итд обычно не дают толкования данному обряду, воспринимая его просто как составляющую данной традиции, которая не является ведической, хотя может быть по своему авторитетной - когда признаётся, что она дана Богом или его посланниками вне рамок ведической культуры...

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада:  "No, circumcision is not done in Vedic culture, it is not required. - Нет, обрезание не делается в Ведической культуре, оно не нужно". Письмо Малати 28 мая 1968 г.

----------


## Aniruddha das

"Circumcision is a facility for sex life. So in other systems of religion or throughout the whole universe the tendency is to enjoy sex life, whereas the varna-asrama system discourages sex life. Sex life is the cause of bondage of the conditioned soul to remain in the material world. If one can conquer over the sex impulses voluntarily, he conquers over the influence of material nature. So the ideals being different, I think in the Vedic system such circumcision is prohibited."

"Обрезание это приспособление для половой жизни. В других системах религии или по всей вселенной есть эта тенденция наслаждаться половой жизнью, в то время как система варнашрамы не одобряет половую жизнь. Половая жизнь - причина рабства обусловленной души, вынуждающая ее оставаться в материальном мире. Если человек может добровольно победить половое влечение, он сможет одолеть влияние материальной энергии. Из-за того что идеи Ведической системы другие, я думаю, что в Ведической системе такое обрезание запрещено".

Шрила Прабхупада письмо Арвинд Шаху 30.05.75

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

известно, что у обрезания есть гигиенический аспект, снижающий вероятность получения инфекции, особенно в случае невозможности совершать регулярные омовения, что часто характерно для неведических религий.

----------

